# www.kentuckyspecialfx.com 20% Off Digging Up The Dead Sale!



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

When shopping on http://www.kentuckyspecialfx.com use discount code HAUNT20 during checkout to get 20% your entire order.
The code can be used on every single Halloween prop and Halloween decoration on our site no matter how big the order is.
Be sure to check out our new Saw and Resident Evil movie prop replicas in the prop section, the discount code can be used on them as well.
We will be adding roughly two new items every day to the site this month and next month as were expanding the line up.
Time to get digging up those old bones, Halloween night is right around the corner!
This creepy coupon code expires August the 25th 2013 at the stroke of midnight.
If you need custom props built for your haunt as always your more than welcome to call us at 502-836-3125 from 11am - 1am EST. seven days a week.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

NICE! Thank you Kentucky Special FX!


----------



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> NICE! Thank you Kentucky Special FX!


No problem, were always glad to help make the Halloween world just a little bit creepier.


----------

